# Pigeon pooping blood



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

A few days ago, I noticed one of my pigeons had pooped what looked like milk. It was all white urates and nothing else. I thought that was odd and had removed her. I had gathered a bunch of stool throughout the loft and had them tested. Unfortunately, I didn't get hers in particular and wish now that I did. The tests came back positive for coccidia and capillaria. I had treated my birds and even the sick bird. First with Amprolium for 5 days. Then with probiotics for 2 days. Next, I had treated them with "wormout gel" for 2 days. Everyone seems to be doing well, EXCEPT this one bird. She hasn't been eating on her own. I have to feed her and even then, she gives me a struggle. I thought well maybe she had trich and it was down in her throat and I couldn't see it. I then gave her some metronizadole( 2 tablets, a day apart). Still, she doesn't seem to be getting any better. When I first brought her in, I had noticed her pooping blood. After a day or two of the coccidia treatment, I didn't see blood in her stool anymore. I thought at that time things were looking up alittle bit. NO OF COURSE NOT! Again tonight, I had to struggle to feed her. Right afterwards there was a runny pile of dark brown and bloody stool. I don't what else to do or even what is wrong with her. She is only 1 1/2 years old and very beautiful. I would hate to loose her. Anyone with idea of what might be going on with her or any suggestions on what to do now, would be appreciated. I can have a stool sample done on Sunday but that is a few days away. I need to keep her alive and as comfortable as possible till then.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Is there any way you can get her to an avian vet? When did she last lay an egg? How is her weight? 

In the meantime, please keep her warm in a pet carrier on a heating pad set to low or medium. Do you have any antibiotics available?

-Cathy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Get a fecal analysis done for her...


She may very well have ended up getting a seperate Bacterial kind of Enteritis from sores occasioned by the Worms and or Coccidia.

Dont forget, both of those need a re-do after ten or twelve days.


Possibly, her illness would require new meds, different from the prior regimen...in addition to her getting her round two of the prior ones to finish things up with that.

I had a similar one last week, feral with no history I could know of...weird brown mucousy poos and no white at all for urates...which cleared up well using Doxycycline, 'DIVIT', and Metronidazole, with 'Medistatin' added for preventing Candida ( which is a danger with Doxycyline)...

You could try that if you like, if you can not get to your Vet till Sunday.



But, see your Vet if you can, and get a fecal done...


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll put the heating pad in now. I volunteer at a bird sanctuary and can get fecals done for free. However, I probably should gether to the vet 2morrow in case she will require meds that I don't have on hand. I sure hope its not too late.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If you have Enroflaxyn and Metronidazole on hand, you could start her on those now...dissolve the dose in 3 Tbsp to a Gallon ACV-Water and tube it in to her Crop for faster assimilation.

It does sound like an enteritis of some kind...and there are many kinds which can bleed, of differing organism types.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

I have already given her 2 60mg tablets of metronizadole. I gave her 1 about 3 days ago and another one today. I never heard of Enroflaxyn. What is it and what does it treat? I have been tubing the other medication and everytime I try to tube her, she shakes her head back and forth and tucks her head in tight. I'm having great difficulty even trying to feed her. She looks and feels real inflammed. I sometimes can't tell if she has food in there or not. I'm sure she doesn't b/c she's not eating any of the seed or pellets I put in there for her. I'm afraid to feed her to much and right now and I know she's not being fed nearly enough. Again. she's giving me a great deal of trouble and when I did feed her 20cc. at one time, she regurgitated it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Enroflaxyn metabolizes to be about the same as Cipro or Baytril...these are good broad spectrum anti-Biotics.

She needs more than Metronidazole for this.

What do you have for other Meds on hand?


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Trimethoprim, amoxicillin, Sulmet, Amprolium, metronizadole and sulfadimethoxine. I had Baytril but it got used up a few months ago. Not much as you can see.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

I do have probiotic and garlic juice as well as nolvasan.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Janet said:


> Trimethoprim, amoxicillin, Sulmet, Amprolium, metronizadole and sulfadimethoxine. I had Baytril but it got used up a few months ago. Not much as you can see.



Well...

I think I would be reaching for the Trimethoprim, and, the Amoxicillin...while keeping on with the Metronidazole.

Did she get her second round of meds ten or twelve days later, for the Coccidiosis? and for the Worms? ( am I remembering things right that there were issues with these previously? )



Maybe better advice will forthcome...but, till it does, those would be my choice given what you have to work with...and, given, we do not know what sort of provenance/organism is afoot here with this.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet said:


> Trimethoprim, amoxicillin, Sulmet, Amprolium, metronizadole and sulfadimethoxine. I had Baytril but it got used up a few months ago. Not much as you can see.


Janet, I would probably advise to add the sulfadimethoxine, it will cover for coccidiosis and various bacteria that can cause enteritis. What for do you have it in and what strength?

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that she should be examined by an avian vet, maybe x-rayed. 

As she is a young hen there is probably nothing physically wrong with her, but it is worth having a vet check and X-ray her in case there is a tumour that is in its early stages and operable. 

I say this because I lost Rosie who had been examined by vets and responded to Baytril but proved to have a tumour that grew so big it couldn't be missed. It was removed, but she died after the operation. I have to wonder whether she would have survived had it been discovered earlier. 

Pumpkin, one of my older hens, was passing pure blood (no poops in it) and on the X-ray the vet saw "something" in her oviduct, possibly an inoperable tumour. She prescribed Baytril for any associated infection and Pumpkin is fine now, not passing blood or showing any discomfort, but I am thinking that if I had just treated her with Baytril the symptoms would have disappeared and I would be none the wiser ... some similar physical conditions could probably be helped by early surgery.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I agree with Cynthia (Feefo), if at all possible, it would be good to have things checked out in a way that just is not possible through the Internet, by having a vet involved.

Karyn


----------

